# Female Rat in Missouri



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a young female rat who I would like to find the perfect home for. She is roughly 5 months old. Black and white with a blaze, and cute as can be! She is shy and needs socialization and new ratty friends. She enjoys a wheel. We are in Southwest MO. I am having trouble uploading a pic right now, but hope to add one soon. Please PM for more info.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

She is adorable! If I lived closer, I would take her. Hope you find a great home for her


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## TheCountess (Oct 24, 2015)

I am interested in adopting this girl if you still have her. I sent you a PM.


----------

